# Can someone help me remove this faucet aerator?



## Jackofall1

Hello and welcome MutatedGamer to the best DIY'r site on the web.

All I can say is Righty Tighty, Lefty Loosy.

Mark


----------



## MutatedGamer

Jackofall1 said:


> Hello and welcome MutatedGamer to the best DIY'r site on the web.
> 
> All I can say is Righty Tighty, Lefty Loosy.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the welcome .

And yeah, I've tried hard with my hands and tools as I said, but it just won't budge. Is there a posibility it was glued or something? I honestly have no idea why it won't come off. Also, I don't know where the aerator ends. Is the rigid part near the top part of it?


----------



## gregzoll

The part with ridges is the part that you need to be turning. It is a male end, and the faucet is a female end. Depending on who installed it, you most likely will need a pair of pliers to help put some torque on the aerator that is on there. Again, lefty loosy, righty tighty.


----------



## MutatedGamer

gregzoll said:


> The part with ridges is the part that you need to be turning. It is a male end, and the faucet is a female end. Depending on who installed it, you most likely will need a pair of pliers to help put some torque on the aerator that is on there. Again, lefty loosy, righty tighty.


I tried turning that with pliers and a monkey wrench but it wouldn't budge. Just kept slipping.

EDIT: Turning, not hurting...


----------



## gregzoll

Get a pair of vise grips. Also one of these can help http://www.ehow.com/info_8347932_penetrating-sprays-rusted-parts.html You can try heating it up with a hot air gun. Most likely it is corroded up there and the working with the vise grips and some rust penetrating spray may work.

If not, I forsee a new faucet assembly in your short future, or a inline water purifier cartridge. If you have a plug on the sink for a spray nozzle, they do make cold water dispensers that fit into that spot, that would use a water purifier cartridge system.


----------



## MutatedGamer

gregzoll said:


> Get a pair of vise grips. Also one of these can help http://www.ehow.com/info_8347932_penetrating-sprays-rusted-parts.html You can try heating it up with a hot air gun. Most likely it is corroded up there and the working with the vise grips and some rust penetrating spray may work.
> 
> If not, I forsee a new faucet assembly in your short future, or a inline water purifier cartridge. If you have a plug on the sink for a spray nozzle, they do make cold water dispensers that fit into that spot, that would use a water purifier cartridge system.


Okay. I have WD-40 lying around and that's it, would that help me? Just spraying a little on should make it easier to move, right?


----------



## gregzoll

Just blast the hell out of it, but make sure that you put a old bath towel over the sink with a plastic bag under it, so the spray does not get on the sink. Also hold onto the faucet while tapping the aerator with either the vice grips or a hammer, to also help loosen it.


----------



## MutatedGamer

Okay, I'll go in my garage to get my WD-40 in a bit and try it. I also think I have a pair of vise grips outside too, I'll search for those.


----------



## Jackofall1

WD 40 isn't the answer, a tight grip on a set of channel locks is what you need.

That looks like a QD for a portable dishwasher someone put on, and probably over tightened it.

It will take some brute force to get it off now.

Mark


----------



## MutatedGamer

Jackofall1 said:


> WD 40 isn't the answer, a tight grip on a set of channel locks is what you need.
> 
> That looks like a QD for a portable dishwasher someone put on, and probably over tightened it.
> 
> It will take some brute force to get it off now.
> 
> Mark


You're right, I think. When my mother first had it installed she wanted to use the dishwasher, and had her friend come and try to hook it up. They never got it working because nobody sold the adapter to use it, so they gave up. I have no idea if he put something on, though. I'm pretty sure that's how it was when we first got it, though. 

So exactly how hard am I going to have to do this? I don't want to break something and end up having to shut the water off...


----------



## joecaption

Looks to me like it is cross threaded, look how crooked that knerled piece is sitting.


----------



## Jackofall1

If you hold on to the arm of the spout you won't break anything that will require turning the water off. You may have to replace the entire faucet once it comes apart, or not have an aerator on it, but that won't be any good for your water purifier.
Mark


----------



## MutatedGamer

Jackofall1 said:


> If you hold on to the arm of the spout you won't break anything that will require turning the water off. You may have to replace the entire faucet once it comes apart, or not have an aerator on it, but that won't be any good for your water purifier.
> Mark


What do you mean once it comes apart? We can't exactly buy a new faucet right now.

And for the purifier you're supposed to take the aerator off and it has an adapter to screw in.


----------



## gregzoll

If it is cross threaded, the new piece will never screw in. You can get a Peerless for less than $40. http://www.lowes.com/pl__0__s?Ntt=kitchen+faucets&Ns=p_product_price|0 if it really comes down to it.


----------



## MutatedGamer

What do you mean by cross threaded? 

I think I'm just going to take the stupid filter back to Rite Aid and hope they return it after I opened it. It's not worth destroying my faucet over...


----------



## gregzoll

Basically someone did not turn it the other direction before screwing it in. Ever had a garden hose on a faucet that was cockeyed on the faucet and could not get off, or sprayer on the hose that was hard to get off? That is cross threading. Basically it flattens the threads and cuts in new threads (ie cross threading)


----------



## MutatedGamer

gregzoll said:


> Basically someone did not turn it the other direction before screwing it in. Ever had a garden hose on a faucet that was cockeyed on the faucet and could not get off, or sprayer on the hose that was hard to get off? That is cross threading. Basically it flattens the threads and cuts in new threads (ie cross threading)


So more or less if I want to use the filter I have to get and install a new faucet?


----------



## gregzoll

Or get one of the units that I described if this is for drinking water. No need to waste the cartridge on doing dishes. You can use "Shark Bite" fittings if you use a whole house filter system. The units are not that much, add in the cartridges that you change out at most four times a year, some areas maybe more, you actually will break even over the Pur system that attaches to the faucet.


----------



## MutatedGamer

Probably not a bad idea, but I don't know if I can go through all that trouble. 

Do you think it would be a good idea just to get a whole new faucet? How hard are they to install? The current faucet is literally loose, the entire assmebly. At the base where it meets the, er, sink part, it's not attached anymore and sorta moves around and turns.


----------



## Evstarr

The loose against the sink part is a loose or broken nut under the sink that's easy. 
The aerator - as posted above, you will have to apply significant force to break it loose. Hold the faucet arm firmly and you won't break anything else. BUT you still mightn't be able to attach your filter depending on the condition of the threads when you get it off. Noone can know until it's off!


----------



## gregzoll

Not that hard, just takes time to get it done. That means no interruptions. Get some putty for plumbing when you mount the new faucet, and clean up the sink area really good. There are plenty of videos on Youtube for plumbing, etc..


----------



## MutatedGamer

Okay, I think I'll tell my uncle to buy a new faucet and I'll install it. Can you recommend one from lowes or home depot for around 60?


----------



## gregzoll

Look at the link I posted before and go through the list. We have a Delta in our Kitchen, and the great thing I love about it, is there are only two seats inside the brass fixture for hot and cold, and the ball is brass. I think that we got it for around that price back in 2004.

Peerless is okay, but best thing to do is go to the store and look to see if they have any open box or clearance faucets first. You can always find a good deal if they have any.


----------



## Missouri Bound

joecaption said:


> Looks to me like it is cross threaded, look how crooked that knerled piece is sitting.


I agree.....and it's likely that if it is cross threaded a new aerator won't fit.:yes:


----------



## JoeCenturion

Jackofall1 said:


> Hello and welcome MutatedGamer to the best DIY'r site on the web.
> 
> All I can say is Righty Tighty, Lefty Loosy.
> 
> Mark


I think Righty Tighty, Lefty Loosy may be confusing. When looking over top of the faucet, turn the aerator clockwise to loosen. Turn counter clockwise to tighten. I have a Delta faucet and that's how mine comes off.


----------



## JoeRock

joecaption said:


> Looks to me like it is cross threaded, look how crooked that knerled piece is sitting.


+1

I agree. Looks cross threaded.


----------



## Twenty20

The screen in the areator of a bathroom faucet needs to be replaced. However, it appears the faucet is one piece and unable to be unscrewed. The faucet is working fine so I hope to not have to replace the whole faucet.


----------

